# What NOT to do: Newbs should know never to do THIS thread



## statureman (Apr 20, 2011)

I am somewhat new to serious road cycling and have picked up some basics on riding and etiquette, etc. Recently I was speaking to a friend of mine who was expressing his disgust at newbie volleyball players that ignore rules and get people hurt/lower the standard of play. (ex: his best friend got his ankle broken by someone who didn't know what NOT to do and crossed the net)

So, let's hear your advice (for _any _area of cycling), that should newbie cyclists _NOT _do.

I'll start with an obvious one I have learned: Don't overlap wheels while drafting.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

don't not ride. It won't help


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

Don't allow a car to force you off the road. If there is not enough room for both you and a car to fit in a lane due to some obstacle in the middle of the road then take the middle of the lane. Yes your should stay to right when you can do so safely, but I see many newbs ride too timid and get themselves in trouble. You also need to allow for room for a car door to open when passing parked cars.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Don't...

Let the chainring mark your calf,
wear your helmet high up on your forehead,
descend a curvy road on your hoods,
push in your bar end plug while riding,
turn you bike upside down to change a flat tire.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Don't wave at other cyclists. We see you and can ride a bike too.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh, I told a mountain bike guy he needed to wear a jock strap and cup. Apparently he did, I saw him a few weeks later at the mountain staging area and neither him or his buddy thought it was funny. I didn't think he would do it so it was funny to me.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Don't... believe that because you see other riders rolling red lights and stop signs, that you can too. (the public image of cycling can only be changed one rider at a time, and that rider is you only)



Hooben said:


> turn you bike upside down to change a flat tire.


This one has me puzzled.

David


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

not hold your line.


----------



## saldarji (Aug 1, 2011)

Don't run through stop signs. Easiest way to get hit by a car, imho.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

dont worry about other riders.. as a new rider, you need to focus on keeping yourself safe. 

dont ride 2 inches from the edge of the road in the dirt, its less safe. dont hover back in traffic, take your place at the front of the line at red lights. dont forget its supposed to be fun too! most "rules" are intended to keep you safe.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

saldarji said:


> Don't run through stop signs. Easiest way to get hit by a car, imho.


Nah, there are much easier ways to get hit (e.g., swerve in front of a car that's overtaking you). And running a stop sign when no car is in the area does not increase your chances of getting hit at all.

But I would agree with the advice not to interfere with the right of way of others on the road, and not to roll through any kind of controlled intersection without being absolutely sure the way is clear.


----------



## Weizilla (Jun 16, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> Don't wave at other cyclists. We see you and can ride a bike too.


****, this was the first thing I was going to do when i get my bike


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Shoal of Idiocy.

Drives me nuts! Especially at the bottom of a hill.


----------



## niComatose (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't take your bike out without checking the tire pressure...even if it's just 10 houses down and back. My tube didn't appreciate it, and let me know right as i pulled back in by popping haha


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't wear bibs over your jersey...
Don't wear a parachute for a jersey...
Don't wear sunglasses under your helmet straps...
Don't use 101 headset spacers... use a higher angle stem....
Don't swerve unexpectedly.... AKA look far enough ahead to make your movement obvious to those behind you. (emergency swerves don't count).
Don't wear underwear under your bike shorts/bibs...
Don't forget to fill your water bottles....
Don't forget to regularly inspect your bike....

Don't ask for advice if you don't intend to put it to use.


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

This is my short Don't list. Some of these I'm guilt of violating in the past and some of them I see frequently when riding on busy trails.

Don't:
- inflate tires to max pressure unless you want a harsh ride, have perfectly smooth roads, or are very heavy and flat with lower pressure (alternative: wider tires and/or rims)
- forget to check tire pressure frequently and top them off
- let your chain get dry and noisy
- ride without a SweatVac, Headsweats, Halo or Sweat GUTR if you sweat a lot
- use street shoes and toe clips unless you are a casual rider or have a short commute
- wear street clothes if you can afford the full cycling clothes setup, including thin cycling socks
- ride without a helmet
- ride without a spare tube, tire levers and a pump


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

There is a sticky post at the top with tons of good info too.........


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=32693


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

don't believe everything you read on a cycling forum.


----------



## jwcurry83 (Jun 21, 2010)

tihsepa said:


> Don't wave at other cyclists. We see you and can ride a bike too.


I disagree... it is called respect and common courtesy... something that is slowing dying in this world. If someone waving at you ruins your day then you have much bigger problems in life IMO.


----------



## Capt.Canuck (Jul 28, 2011)

Oxtox said:


> don't believe everything you read on a cycling forum.


Good one.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

jwcurry83 said:


> I disagree... it is called respect and common courtesy... something that is slowing dying in this world. If someone waving at you ruins your day then you have much bigger problems in life IMO.


+1

Unless the other guy was just joking, of course.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Don't wear bibs over your jersey...
> 
> Don't wear sunglasses under your helmet straps...


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

skepticman said:


> Don't:
> - ride without a spare tube, tire levers and a pump


Don't: ride without being familiar with how to change that tube and tire. When riders going by as you fix a flat ask if you need help, they are not interested in teaching you how to change your first tube on the side of the road.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Don't do anything you don't want to do. Including many of the suggestions in this thread.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

jwcurry83 said:


> I disagree... it is called respect and common courtesy... something that is slowing dying in this world. If someone waving at you ruins your day then you have much bigger problems in life IMO.


Respecting your fellow riders is one thing.. But waiving and flailing your arms is another.. I'll acknowledge fellow riders with a simple head nod. 

Its more important to keep both hands on the bars.. than riding with one hand waiving in the air and the other on the hood.


----------



## RoadChaser (Jul 29, 2011)

don't run the red lights


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

eugenetsang said:


> Respecting your fellow riders is one thing.. But waiving and flailing your arms is another.. I'll acknowledge fellow riders with a simple head nod.
> 
> *Its more important to keep both hands on the bars*.. than riding with one hand waiving in the air and the other on the hood.


Takes longer to grab a water bottle and AFAIK no one died while shifting via d/ tubes.

How'd he ever manage it!! 
View attachment 236982


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

RoadChaser said:


> don't run the red lights


Unless nobody's looking ;-)


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*waiving and flailing ???????*



eugenetsang said:


> Its more important to keep both hands on the bars.. than riding with one hand waiving in the air and the other on the hood.


Both hands on the bars? What do you do when you need a drink? Or you want to get that sandwich out of your jersey pocket?

I don't flail my arms when I wave.

I hereby waive my right to comment further on your bike-handling ability.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Some of these suggestions are weird.

Here are some true one's to really ride by - post these on your bathroom mirror:

Don't ride by any cows unless they are on your right side. 
Make sure to say "ooo ma ma" when crossing all rivers or streams.
If you are struggling to keep up on a group ride, spit on your front wheel.
Never!, Wait, I mean always...watch Mork and Mindy after a ride.
And last but definitely not least:
Make sure to never look at your watch when the second hand reaches 37. This is true on and off the bike.

Follow those rules and you will be the king of cycling future.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*I dissagree*



tihsepa said:


> Don't wave at other cyclists. We see you and can ride a bike too.


One is just being polite. Nothing wrong with a friendly head-nod or a waive; as long as you don't lose sight of where you are going or lose control of your bike.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Don't roll up behind another rider, especially one that you're not riding with, then pass them with out letting them know "on your left!". That is irritating.


----------



## Matt2395 (Feb 12, 2009)

Don't . . .

Forget to have fun.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> Unless nobody's looking ;-)


Without knowing the state law. Some states permit a bicycle to run a red light if there is nothing coming.

My state is not one of them. So I typically just park on the traffic light sensor and have a drink of water until I trip the light.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> Unless nobody's looking ;-)


yeah... last Saturday night I was riding home on my bike. I approach a red light in a deserted area and say to myself "screw this, I'm going to just run it, nobody's out here this late"

As I get close to the intersection, I see a speeding taxi cab approaching the intersection and slam on the brakes. 

*sigh* "fine, I'll just wait and run the light after the taxi passes" 

On closer inspection, I realize the "taxi" is actually a cop car. I end up waiting until the light turns green to proceed, completely legally, through the intersection

-_-


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Don't wear bibs over your jersey...
> 
> Don't wear sunglasses under your helmet straps...
> 
> Don't ask for advice if you don't intend to put it to use.





silkroad said:


>


really? you'd wear your bibs OVER your jersey? as for sunglasses and helmet straps? proper form is clearly stated in the rules...see #37
http://www.velominati.com/blog/the-rules/


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

dgeesaman said:


> Without knowing the state law. Some states permit a bicycle to run a red light if there is nothing coming.
> 
> My state is not one of them. So I typically just park on the traffic light sensor and have a drink of water until I trip the light.


Even when there's nobody in sight at all? I'm too impatient for that. And some of the sensors will never react to a bike. So the wait could be long (like, until a car comes along). 

So I go. It may be illegal, but it ain't hurtin' nobody.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> Even when there's nobody in sight at all? I'm too impatient for that. And some of the sensors will never react to a bike. So the wait could be long (like, until a car comes along).
> 
> So I go. It may be illegal, but it ain't hurtin' nobody.


I'm right there with you! Sensors in the road in my riding area don't detect my bike. As a newby, I stopped and waited on my first few rides. Now I treat them like a stop sign unless I see there is enough traffic coming to get the light to turn.


----------



## Alkan (Jun 30, 2011)

LC said:


> Don't allow a car to force you off the road. If there is not enough room for both you and a car to fit in a lane due to some obstacle in the middle of the road then take the middle of the lane. Yes your should stay to right when you can do so safely, but I see many newbs ride too timid and get themselves in trouble. You also need to allow for room for a car door to open when passing parked cars.


My dad's friend ended up in the hospital doing this on his bike, which I now ride.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't get the sunglasses thing either. For me, it's more comfortable to have them under the strap. Plus, they're less likely to get knocked off by said straps. Then again, it might just be a myth started by Oakley!
Another don't that I do: overlap wheels. When in a small paceline with riders that can hold a line, I will temporarily overlap wheels so I don't have to brake. Makes me more predictable to the rider behind me too. Yes, if you're with inexperienced riders or in an area that makes it hard to hold a line, then not overlapping is a good idea.


----------



## Alkan (Jun 30, 2011)

What do you mean by overlapping?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If you imagine a line drawn on the pavement behind the back edge of the wheel of the rider in front of you, the front edge of your wheel should never cross that line.

If you do drift up a little and the rider in front of you makes a lateral move, his wheel will bang into your wheel and you're likely to go down. Much of the time, the rider in front will be fine. If there are a lot of riders behind you, you and they are in a world of hurt.


----------



## sportsaddict99 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hooben said:


> Don't...
> 
> descend a curvy road on your hoods
> .


USA Cycling suggests otherwise. This comes from an article talking about how to descend at high speeds

_"Body Position
For optimal control, ride with your hands in the hoods and your elbows bent. "_

http://www.usacycling.org/news/user/story.php?id=6880


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

USA Cycling also wants me to pay them $120 a year to race my bikes.


----------



## Hundminen (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't blow a snot rocket when out for a leisurely ride with the wife.


----------



## Alkan (Jun 30, 2011)

Figured as much. I thought that would be common sense...


----------



## foball17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Don't run 4-way stops. Seriously. I used to do it all the time (while always looking first) and then in one week I watched 3 different cars run right through the stops as well. Good way to die IYAM. So now I come to a damn near stop at EVERY stop sign until I can view traffic up and down in both directions.

Don't show up to the group ride with a crusty kit that ain't been washed after a week's worth of use. No one wants to smell how hard you've been training and it's a good way to get your self dropped.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> really? you'd wear your bibs OVER your jersey? as for sunglasses and helmet straps? proper form is clearly stated in the rules...see #37
> http://www.velominati.com/blog/the-rules/


Well done ... :thumbsup:



> Rule #37 / The arms of the eyewear shall always be placed over the helmet straps.
> No exceptions. This is for various reasons that may or may not matter; it’s just the way it is.


----------



## lkwmic (Aug 5, 2011)

I just know SAFETY is the most important issue for me


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Peanya said:


> I don't get the sunglasses thing either. For me, it's more comfortable to have them under the strap. Plus, they're less likely to get knocked off by said straps. Then again, it might just be a myth started by Oakley!


I think most people are more likely to take their sunglasses off during a ride than their helmet. On a climb for example. It is really hard to put sunglasses back on UNDER the straps when riding. If your straps are loose enough to make that easy, they are probably too loose for safety.

Me, I have prescription sunglasses. As in "take them off and be blind" prescription. I never take my glasses off during a ride, I do take my helmet off when taking a break or going in a store to get a drink. So I go under the straps.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

sportsaddict99 said:


> USA Cycling suggests otherwise. This comes from an article talking about how to descend at high speeds Body Position
> For optimal control, ride with your hands in the hoods and your elbows bent. "[/I]
> 
> How to Descend Safely on a Road Bike - USA Cycling




The USA Cycling website is great, but the advice is strange. Right next to the article on how you should descend on your hoods is a whole peleton of riders descending in the DROPS.

*Wow....so descend in your drops people !!!*


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

It's simple...flip your bike upside down when you have a flat and scratch your seat, hoods and computer on the road.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

sportsaddict99 said:


> USA Cycling suggests otherwise. This comes from an article talking about how to descend at high speeds
> 
> _"Body Position
> For optimal control, ride with your hands in the hoods and your elbows bent. "_
> ...



It's got to be a typo. If they really meant to say that it would have read "on" the hoods not "in" the hoods.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

statureman said:


> I am somewhat new to serious road cycling and have picked up some basics on riding and etiquette, etc. Recently I was speaking to a friend of mine who was expressing his disgust at newbie volleyball players that ignore rules and get people hurt/lower the standard of play. (ex: his best friend got his ankle broken by someone who didn't know what NOT to do and crossed the net)
> 
> So, let's hear your advice (for _any _area of cycling), that should newbie cyclists _NOT _do.
> 
> I'll start with an obvious one I have learned: Don't overlap wheels while drafting.



Never wave...


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

dgeesaman said:


> Don't... believe that because you see other riders rolling red lights and stop signs, that you can too. (the public image of cycling can only be changed one rider at a time, and that rider is you only)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, David. Especially when I'm alone, this is the best way to limit damage to the rear derailleur.

Maybe it should says "Don't install the wheels with the bike upside down."

Now that would make sense because you need to confirm the wheel is straight and seated in the dropout before tightening the skewer. You might also screw up installing the rear wheel in the chain (seen that one).


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

You want to maintain good balance and steering control while descending. This is why you want to be down in the drops. More weight on the front wheel means more friction and steering control.

It also slightly lowers your overall c.g.. which also improves stability.

If you need confirmation of the weight shift, use a bathroom scale under your front and rear wheels to measure weight distribution. Use a riser block for accurate measurement. You will see an increase in weight on the front tire down in the drops.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

bikerjulio said:


> not hold your line.


I certainly concur with that one! :thumbsup:


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

This is a very broad question on what NOT to do. To learn what you SHOULD do, I recommend reading some of the articles on the bikeradar.com and bicycling.com web sites for beginners:

Kids Bikes, Family Biking, Biking For Beginners, Bike Routes - BikeRadar
Beginners | Bicycling Magazine

I also put together a brief list of recommended reading for road bike skills on an Amazon.com Listmania list:

Amazon.com: Road Bike Skills

I prefer positive writings and recommendations, but a brief list of what you shouldn't do:

Do Not:
... fail to hold a steady line. 
... fail to practice holding a steady line.
... assume your bike fit is correct.
... fail to call out and point at obstacles.
... call out and point at obstacles that are not a threat.
... look where you don't want to go.
... fail to control speed when pulling on the front
... slow down when you pull off the front.
... stand up without calling it out and pushing your bike ahead by standing on the power stroke.
... fail to maintain your equipment.
... fail to learn how to conduct road-side repairs.
... fail to carry all your own gear.
... fail to learn about nutrition (check out Fuels & Supplements for the Endurance Athlete | Hammer Nutrition).
... make erratic motions side-to-side or fore/aft.
... wear underwear with your bibs.
... get too close or too far from the wheel in front.
... try out equipment/bikes at the LBS then order it on-line!!!!


----------



## Metallui13 (Aug 9, 2011)

Would anyone be giving away an old road bike by any chance?


----------



## DrewQ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Definately helpful. I guess i need to by a spare tube for a road bike and mountain bike.


----------



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

Reading all this makes me nervous to ride, or embarrassed.


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

When starting out an intersection, don't push your bike into motion with one foot like you're on a skateboard. You will scuff up the soles of your nice new road shoes this way. Instead, shift into an easier gear as you come to a stop and unclip your left foot from the pedal. Turn the crank backward with your clipped-in right foot until it is at the 3 o'clock position. When the light turns green, stand on your right pedal to start the bike moving. Once moving, sit down on the saddle, get your left foot clipped in and start pedaling.


----------



## captain ducman (Aug 7, 2011)

UtahBloke said:


> Reading all this makes me nervous to ride, or embarrassed.


x2, I have learned a lot by this thread


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Mellow Yellow said:


> Don't roll up behind another rider, especially one that you're not riding with, then pass them with out letting them know "on your left!". That is irritating.


if you're riding a straight line (and holding your line), is it really all that important? more often than not when a passing rider calls out 'on your left' the about-to-be-passed rider moves to the left. the only time i say anything is if a bunch of riders/walkers/runners are blocking a bike path. i could care less if i get passed w/o warning.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

UtahBloke said:


> Reading all this makes me nervous to ride, or embarrassed.


You're probably being sarcastic about being nervous to ride, but in case you aren't, don't worry about it. Some good safety-related advice for the new rider, other stuff is just fashion nonsense or practical tricks that help the ride become a bit more enjoyable.

I've found our Utah roadies to be very unassuming and nice to newer riders, at least for the most part. Worst-case scenario, your lack of fashion sense gives some super uptight rider something to make fun of back at the LBS, and that's about it.

Good luck!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> if you're riding a straight line (and holding your line), is it really all that important? more often than not when a passing rider calls out 'on your left' the about-to-be-passed rider moves to the left. the only time i say anything is if a bunch of riders/walkers/runners are blocking a bike path. i could care less if i get passed w/o warning.


Yeah, ditto. If I do have to call a pass, I pull it all the way back to the speed of the person I want to get by, so if they do move in the wrong direction, it doesn't matter.


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

UtahBloke said:


> Reading all this makes me nervous to ride, or embarrassed.


Don't worry too much...some of the rules are pure snobbery and others have legitimate purpose.

The most important thing is to get out there and pedal...I mean its a freakin bike...we all rode them as little kids.

How hard can it be now?

Ohh and F%ck anyone who tries to put you down for your equipment...if you're out riding you're good by me.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Lots of good stuff here.
- Learn to ride one handed. In particular, able to reach water bottle with your left hand. In case you have to grab a lot of brake, you do not want it to be the front brake.
- Learn to look over your shoulder without weaving. I found that, if looking left, I place my left hand on my leg or behind my lower back balances me better and helps hold the line. 
- Practice weird lane changes etc with no one next to you. Make sudden lefts/rights/swerves while in and out of the hoods to get a feel for how the bike behaves in different situations. 
- Bunny hops rock. Very useful for curbs, holes, small animals or just to plain have fun.
- Nutrition is important. Talk to riders in your area what works, what doesn't. I was talking to a new rider a short while ago who had discovered what bonking was because all he had was water, not food, for a multi hour ride. He had grub on this particular ride.
- If coming from MTB, the braking power and handling on the roadie bike is not a all like the 180mm rotors on the big squishy bike. (I found this out rather quickly).
- Shake your LBS mechanic's hand and thank them for their efforts.


----------



## royta (May 24, 2008)

tystevens said:


> I've found our Utah roadies to be very unassuming and nice to newer riders, at least for the most part. Worst-case scenario, your lack of fashion sense gives some super uptight rider something to make fun of back at the LBS, and that's about it.


I wave because I'm friendly, and I've noticed many Utah riders ignore me when I wave. Oh well.


----------



## monkeyzero (Aug 13, 2011)

Hundminen said:


> Don't blow a snot rocket when out for a leisurely ride with the wife.


Or at least yell "snot left!" As a warning...


----------



## monkeyzero (Aug 13, 2011)

UtahBloke said:


> Reading all this makes me nervous to ride, or embarrassed.


Trust me, you'll NEVER be the biggest idiot on a ride, its the guys or gals that ride once and never again that fill that roll every time. There's always one. As long as you go into it knowing you'll ride again you won't be that guy (or gal) and you'll be fine. ;-)


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

w-g said:


> Lots of good stuff here.
> - Learn to ride one handed. In particular, able to reach water bottle with your left hand. In case you have to grab a lot of brake, you do not want it to be the front brake.


The front brake carries the most stopping power, I use it more than the rear brake now.


----------



## Igo (Jul 1, 2011)

Never assume two "Rules Lists" will ever be identical. Avoid being a nuisance on a case by case basis them simply enjoy _your_ ride.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

w-g said:


> In case you have to grab a lot of brake, you do not want it to be the front brake.
> 
> - Shake your LBS mechanic's hand and thank them for their efforts.


so if you need to stop really quickly grab a handful of _rear_ brake and skid along while barely slowing down? 

thanks for thinking about and thanking your mechanic, i'm sure they appreciate that...i know i do! :thumbsup:


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

cxwrench said:


> so if you need to stop really quickly grab a handful of _rear_ brake and skid along while barely slowing down?
> 
> thanks for thinking about and thanking your mechanic, i'm sure they appreciate that...i know i do! :thumbsup:


A good mechanic is a good person to find.
The front brake comment is to avoid endos. The front brakes does provide a lot of force and a panicked, full fist of front brake while the right hand has the bottle can be bad thing. For riders just starting, learning modulation and feel for brakes may take some time.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

w-g said:


> A good mechanic is a good person to find.
> The front brake comment is to avoid endos. The front brakes does provide a lot of force and a panicked, full fist of front brake while the right hand has the bottle can be bad thing. For riders just starting, learning modulation and feel for brakes may take some time.


right you are, i somehow missed the part about only having one hand on the bars.


----------



## ivanoile (Aug 15, 2011)

IMO If you are scared of faling down from bikes,you will never give 100%.Driving bike for me is more like,get away from the problems and people(ok,sometimes I drive with my friends).

As the member lgo said,"enjoy your ride" . Don't worry about falls,if you do worry then you will fall quicker.


----------



## LauraM (Oct 27, 2010)

oxtox said:


> don't believe everything you read on a cycling forum.


+1 :d


----------



## biker_on_a_budget (Aug 19, 2011)

I always wave, even if it's just lifting 4 fingers off the bar. Plus, when I ride by neighbors they always wave. That's just the way it is out here.


----------



## damacl6 (Aug 15, 2011)

So I am a runner who is adding riding to my fitness regimen because as I get older I'm finding that my knees and back do a lot better on 3 days of running a week than 6. Anyway, I've always wondered something about riders waving. As a runner I almost always put a hand up or say high as I pass someone else that is exercising, running or riding. I usually get a response from runners, but rarely am acknowledged at all by riders. I don't really take offense, no one is obligated to wave to me, but I am curious as to why this is. Are these riders I pass so focused on what they are doing that they don't notice, or is there something between the running culture and riding culture that I don't know about?


----------



## Alkan (Jun 30, 2011)

damacl6 said:


> So I am a runner who is adding riding to my fitness regimen because as I get older I'm finding that my knees and back do a lot better on 3 days of running a week than 6. Anyway, I've always wondered something about riders waving. As a runner I almost always put a hand up or say high as I pass someone else that is exercising, running or riding. I usually get a response from runners, but rarely am acknowledged at all by riders. I don't really take offense, no one is obligated to wave to me, but I am curious as to why this is. Are these riders I pass so focused on what they are doing that they don't notice, or is there something between the running culture and riding culture that I don't know about?


Too many cyclists think they're the ****. End story. I like the ones that aren't full of themselves, like the guy I saw riding a nice Cannondale who gave me a wave when I was on this undersized bike with tube shifters. I think snobbery comes with expensive items like bikes. Like if you show up with a Supersix Evo with Dura Ace you're going to be looked up at by many if you're merely a decent rider, which is kind of annoying.

If you can't waive to someone or attempt to acknowledge them out of snobbery rather than being glued to the handlebars or not reacting fast enough, sorry, but you're just a dickhole.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

jwcurry83 said:


> I disagree... it is called respect and common courtesy... something that is slowing dying in this world. If someone waving at you ruins your day then you have much bigger problems in life IMO.


+2........ In my eyes, a cyclist is a cyclist. doesn't matter what you type of bike you ride. You'll always get a courteous wave from me and I definitely am not a newbie- 24 years of road riding and racing under my belt.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

JCavilia said:


> Nah, there are much easier ways to get hit (e.g., swerve in front of a car that's overtaking you). And running a stop sign when no car is in the area does not increase your chances of getting hit at all.
> 
> But I would agree with the advice not to interfere with the right of way of others on the road, and not to roll through any kind of controlled intersection without being absolutely sure the way is clear.


How about not rolling through intersections? A bicycle is a vehicle and it is illegal.


----------



## Varaxis (Jun 5, 2011)

Don't listen to music with ear buds in both ears and with the volume loud enough to mask/overcome the sound of traffic while riding.

Don't leave your bike unlocked while you run into a building to do some business/shopping/whatever, expecting random people or security cameras to watch your bike. They may catch a glimpse of the culprit, but your bike will be gone.


----------



## Aaron McDevitt (Aug 23, 2011)

w-g said:


> A good mechanic is a good person to find.
> The front brake comment is to avoid endos. The front brakes does provide a lot of force and a panicked, full fist of front brake while the right hand has the bottle can be bad thing. For riders just starting, learning modulation and feel for brakes may take some time.


This is like the first thing I remember about learning to ride as a little kid - "pull BOTH brakes, and pull the right brake a split second ahead". I've always automatically done that since then.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

Mellow Yellow said:


> One is just being polite. Nothing wrong with a friendly head-nod or a waive; as long as you don't lose sight of where you are going or lose control of your bike.



I def take my hand off the bars to salute/tip of the hat motion to my brethren and to cars that give me a large clearance on rural roads. To cars it gives an acknowledgement of my appreciation and it can't hurt. The motion is easier to make than a high wave and is almost impossible to be mistaken as a flip off. Its the same motion to get a water bottle and food to your face, just a little higher to your forehead. If you can't do that and stay stable then you should be on a trike or walking.


----------

